# Best Gore Tex or comparable pants/bib options?



## PalmerRider (Jan 25, 2012)

Looking to replace my 6 year old 686 Smarty Cargo pants. The waterproofing seems to have worn out and I ended up with a soggy butt every time I used them last season and the one time I was out this year. 

I also have a 686 Jacket so I ordered the Smarty Weapon pant for the pant to jacket interface but I'm not a big fan and going to return them. I liked the baggy fit of the cargo's and the weapon pant is more of a slim fit. The biggest issue is the liner is extremely warm (even though I can zip it out) and will be too much on days warmer than 15 degrees. I'd rather not pay $400 for just a gore tex shell.

I tried on the Volcom Rain gore tex bib but it didn't fit my mid section right in the medium size - too tight for me to layer. I wasn't able to try on a large since they sold out.

Ordered the Airblaster Yeti Beast bib - the material is supposed to be comparable to gore tex. I seem to be in between the large and medium, medium fits OK it's just a bit tight around my thighs. In the large the pant length is too long. I have shorter legs and a longer torso than the average person so that's probably why. I do really like them, and the fleece in the knees and butt is nice; I'd be able to stay warm on most days with just a pair of thermals under them. 

These seem to be my best option at this point, but wanted to see if there is anything else I should look at before making a decision. I'd like to keep it under $400, not a fan of slim fit prefer something more loose fitting.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

I'm not a small guy and last year I shopped for bibs. I tried many different pairs on but ended up getting the xxl bibs from TREW. Couldn't be happier. I'm 6'0, 220 and they fit perfectly. Super awesome customer support and best quality I could find for your dollar. Hit them up you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Clayton Bigsby (Oct 23, 2012)

Get ArcTeryx, it's spendy up front but when they last 10 years is it really expensive ?

I have the Sidewinder jackets and the Minuteman bibs which both still perform excellent

Function over fashion


----------



## qc89sc (Nov 19, 2014)

Would love tu Buy bibs , im 6f4 200lbs,dont know what to buy


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I have bibs, sweet bibs.

I got a pair for you Palm-daddy haha.
Size L North Face gore-Tex bibs.

They're brand new, never used.
I traded someone the bibs for a brand new pair of Salomon bindings for the bibs.

I sent them the bibs & they sent me the bindings.
But when the bindings showed up at my house, the shipping company wanted $65 bucks in fees.

So I said nope, don't want em.
The bibs are on their way back to me right now.
Should be here any day.

Regular price $469usd 
You can have em for $250 shipped and I'll throw in a pair of gloves or something like that? 


Qc89SC I have a sweet pair for you as well.
Brand new tags still on SPYDER bibs XL.

Go have a look on the SPYDER web page.
I think the cheapest pair of spider bibs go for $600-$800 bucks, definitely not cheap.
These are 20K/20K rated.
That's pretty much waterproof.

I ride in the Pacific Northwest, it fucking rains a tonne up here. 
20K is almost overkill, even here.
I went yesterday & it pissed rain.

I only had 15K gear on & I was fine.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

qc89sc said:


> Would love tu Buy bibs , im 6f4 200lbs,dont know what to buy


I have a wicked black Bonfire jacket, that's a size L Long. So extra length for your freakishly tall frame.

Haha I'm just fuckin whit chya, haha you're prolly not that much of a freak lol.

But the jacket would probably fit you mint.
The zipper is a bit fucked though.
Maybe one in 10 times it will do up.

Buy the pants & I'll throw in the jacket for free.
Shouldn't cost more than $10 bucks to fix at any zipper fixin' place. Or maybe you have a chic that knows how to do it?

I take my ripped and fucked up gear to a boot cobler, he's got all the shit to fix everything.
Way cheaper than a normal Taylor.


TT


----------



## comfortstarr (Feb 9, 2016)

I just got a pair of Burton AK Cyclic 2 pants and they are, at least I think, great. They are a shell, no lining. They aren't too baggy or too slim. They have vents. But, most of all, they keep me dry. Well worth the $230 they cost. I think the gore tex is guaranteed for the life of the pant. Barring some catastrophe, I hope to have them at least 10 years.


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

ridinbend said:


> I'm not a small guy and last year I shopped for bibs. I tried many different pairs on but ended up getting the xxl bibs from TREW. Couldn't be happier. I'm 6'0, 220 and they fit perfectly. Super awesome customer support and best quality I could find for your dollar. Hit them up you won't be disappointed.


Ive been eyeing the Trew bibs for awhile. I have their merino baselayers and they are great! They have literally replaced all my merino baselayers from Icebreaker and Smartwool. Like you mentioned, they have superb custom service. 

Ive been debating between the Trew and Burton Ak Freebirds bibs. Is the Trew significantly heavier than the Freebirds? Do you find it heavy at all?

Tuan


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Take a look at the Flylow Bibs as well. They have a good selection. I have had a pair for a couple of years now and the are the bomb!


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

ridinbend said:


> I'm not a small guy and last year I shopped for bibs. I tried many different pairs on but ended up getting the xxl bibs from TREW. Couldn't be happier. I'm 6'0, 220 and they fit perfectly. Super awesome customer support and best quality I could find for your dollar. Hit them up you won't be disappointed.


I have the Trew Eagle pants and love them. Very solid product.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tuan209 said:


> Ive been eyeing the Trew bibs for awhile. I have their merino baselayers and they are great! They have literally replaced all my merino baselayers from Icebreaker and Smartwool. Like you mentioned, they have superb custom service.
> 
> Ive been debating between the Trew and Burton Ak Freebirds bibs. Is the Trew significantly heavier than the Freebirds? Do you find it heavy at all?
> 
> Tuan


They're super light. I don't even feel them. They've changed my daily experience. I will always own a pair. Get yours and enjoy not wearing a belt.



70'sskater said:


> I have the Trew Eagle pants and love them. Very solid product.


Trew story. I bought a pair of eagle pants used off tgr. They are solid pants. I was so impressed with the build quality I had to get their bibs. I have worn my bibs every day this year so far. 30+ days of being I them and not even a scratch. Winning


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

qc89sc said:


> Would love tu Buy bibs , im 6f4 200lbs,dont know what to buy


I can't figure out how to pm pics?

SPYDER bibs XXL 20K 
Zip up sides on the legs.
Haha read the write up.

Maintains its rating after 100 washes!!!
Haha who the fuck washes their gear 100 times? 
OCD much haha


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

qc89sc said:


> Would love tu Buy bibs , im 6f4 200lbs,dont know what to buy


And I'll throw in this sweet Bonfire jacket.

And I'm not kidding, this jacket is sweet.
Right now, it's a bit dirty.
Cause even with a broken zipper, can't even do it up. It's one of my favorites.

I wear it, it's huge on me, so I don't even need to do it up..

The teeth on one side of the zipper are fucked, on the very bottom of the zipper.
The first inch, you can do it up sometimes.
If you don't get to frustrated & freak out.

You don't need a new zipper, all you need to do is shorten the bottom by an inch.
There's probably a video on YouTube to show you how to do it, haha that's what my plan was.

The rest of the zipper is mint.

Buy the pants for $200 shipped, get the jacket for free.:surprise:
That's a pretty good deal me thinks?

TT


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I picked up a pair of the LibTech Strait Science bibs last season. Easy to get in/out of and a good technical fit, not too loose or tight. Their fabric is 45k waterproof rating too.


----------

